# MoFo Madness!!!!



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2005)

OK people....enough is enough!!!

I took the weekend off and got away from everything.  Packed my bags and went by my girls dorm for the past 3 days.  I really just sat back and looked at everything that was happening.  I cleared the stress out and am just over it now.  

For those who don't know what happened refere to my old journal...this one is clean and I don't want any of that negativity in here.  I'm here to Kick ass and I will do it.  This is a fresh start for me...I know its a little late but hell its better then not doing it at all.  I'm determined.

Training for now is stopped but I'll be pulling double cardio's.  I am waiting to get my mri's and find out when I can start lifting again.

I just wanted to let everyone know this is where all my action will be for the next 3 weeks of pure hell lol.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

Kick some a$$ DeadBolt!!!

Is the comp over in three weeks?!?!?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Kick some a$$ DeadBolt!!!
> 
> Is the comp over in three weeks?!?!?


Just about 3 weeks I believe


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 12, 2005)

Alright man!!   Back to mixing tuna and PB! Im so happy u feel better!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just about 3 weeks I believe



Wow, that came up outta nowhere.
Don't sweat it, I'm in worse shape than when we started this thing


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2005)

Way to go MoFo !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go MoFo !!!!


   I'll take this thing yet LOL.  BTW awsome avi gw...it looks awsome!



			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Alright man!!   Back to mixing tuna and PB! Im so happy u feel better!


O yea....my favorite dish in the world


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> BTW awsome avi gw...it looks awsome!


LOL looks more impressive that way !


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah ya cant see the wrinkles as well...... 

Good work DB, get @ it


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

Get kicking DB, I just went thru my own little piece of hell, so I feel for you.  I went thru shoulder therapy to take care of shoulder tendinitis and I'll tell you what, it worked out well...

I wish you nothing but the best......


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah ya cant see the wrinkles as well......


Thats right!  smart Aus !


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks for the support!!  Everything is working out fine...except for the intense pain I live with lol.

I have started my own form of therapy with several shoulder exercises to rehab it back to normal.  I have been doing it 3 times a week.  It seems to feel really good.

Diet was not strict these past few days simply kept it clean...tomorrow I will start my new set diet that I will be messing with.  Umm what else....my gym experince consists of cardio now so I still go I just don't lift.  

New schedual:
Mon-Rehab, abs, hyper ext's, 20-25 minutes cardio-HIIT
Tues-Calves, 50 minutes cardio @ 75% mhr
Wen-Rehab, abs, hyper ext's, 20-25 minutes cardio-HIIT
Thur-Calves, 50 minutes cardio @ 75% mhr
Fri-Rehab, abs, hyper ext's, 20-25 minutes cardio-HIIT
Sat-Some light leg work
Sun-Off

Leg work will consists of presses, extentions, lying leg curls, and single leg curl.  All starting light so I don't strain my shoulder.

Other then that I really don't know what else to say.  All will workout I hope.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

New diet for the final stretch


Meal 1: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 prot) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat)
Or
6oz can tuna(2oz drained) (175 cals, 37 prot) 1tbl olive oil (120 cals, 14 fat)

Meal 2: 2 scoop whey (180 cals) 1 tbl olive oil (120 cals, 14 fat)

Meal 3: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 pro) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat)
Or
6oz can tuna(2oz drained) (175 cals, 37 prot) 1tbl olive oil (120 cals, 14 fat)

Meal 4: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 pro) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat) 5oz broccoli (35 cals, 7 carbs)
Or
6oz can tuna(2oz drained) (175 cals, 37 prot) 1tbl olive oil (120 cals, 14 fat) 5oz broccoli  (35 cals, 7 carbs)

Meal 5: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 pro) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat) 5oz broccoli (35 cals, 7 carbs)
Or
6oz can tuna(2oz drained) (175 cals, 37 prot) 1tbl olive oil (120 cals, 14 fat) 5oz broccoli (35 cals,   7 carbs)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> New diet for the final stretch
> 
> 
> Meal 1: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 prot) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat)
> ...


You been peeking at my diet ?   LOL  Looks almost like mine !  Same stuff everyday for the same meal !!!!  Makes it easy to do . Luckily I like the foods on my diet or this diet stuff would suck and be sooooo hard to do ! 

Go get 'em MoFo


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You been peeking at my diet ?   LOL  Looks almost like mine !  Same stuff everyday for the same meal !!!!  Makes it easy to do . Luckily I like the foods on my diet or this diet stuff would suck and be sooooo hard to do !
> 
> Go get 'em MoFo


LOL na I haven't seen yours...I guess us MoFo's just think alike


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> New diet for the final stretch
> 
> 
> Meal 1: 5oz chicken (230 cals, 43 prot) 3 fish oils (60 cals, 6 fat)
> ...


  Holy no carb. Will you have days where you will eat more carbs? How long do you plan on continuing with this diet?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Holy no carb. Will you have days where you will eat more carbs? How long do you plan on continuing with this diet?


How ever long it is until the comp...I was thinking of adding in some more veggies for carbs.  Also after my leg w/o I will be takin in some oats...thats not till saturday though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

*02-16-05*

Diet:
M1: Tuna w/ oilve oil
M2: 2 scoops whey,oilve oil
M3: Tuna w/ oilve oil
M4: Tuna w/ oilve oil & Broccoli
M5: Tuna w/ broccoli (to come)

Today is a messed up day b/c I have to go to a wake (fireman died) so I couldn't train at my normal time...I have to try and squeeze in there after the wake.

Off to get ready for the wake...be back later!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

No training today...got home from wake late and am dead tired!!

I have to go to the funeral 2morrow so I dunno whats gonna happen w/ the diet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2005)

Well I got up early today and cooked my 5 meals.  Now I know my food options will be perfect lol.  Got em packaged up and everything...even if this funeral lasts all day I'm good to go...should only go through M1 & M2 though.

M1: 5oz chicken, 3 fishies
M2: 2 scoops whey, 1tbl olive oil
M3: 5oz chicken, 3 fishies


Tonight Update:
Got in my rehab, abz, low back, and cardio today.  I was so tired though from the funeral I guess...only could manage 35 minutes of cardio and I felt like I was going to die.

M4: 5oz chicken, 5oz broccolie, 3 stalks celery, 1 tomatoe, 1 small bellpepper, 1tbl natty pb

M5: 5oz chicken, 3 fishies, 5oz broccolie, prolly large salad

I upped my veggies today b/c I was just so god damn hungry I couldn't make the night.  Especially having to go to washnight tonight I know that there are a ton of bagels and shit food there so I want to stay away from them.  I'm trying to fill my self up so I'm not tempted.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

We have a new pioneer in the sport of eating chicken and tuna ladies and gentleman!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> We have a new pioneer in the sport of eating chicken and tuna ladies and gentleman!


Hehe yep yep

Man I can't wait for this comp to be over so I can go back to normal eating though.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> We have a new pioneer in the sport of eating chicken and tuna ladies and gentleman!


 



Did I miss this in the last Olympics ?  

DB, it's almost over man , hang in there !


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Did I miss this in the last Olympics ?
> 
> DB, it's almost over man , hang in there !


Its pretty much over bud...just trying to keep my sanity right now.  Have been a cripple lately...my arm just hurts day in and day out.  I can't do much.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba, I have to tell you, you need to see a doctor about that.

If I hadn't done that, I may have torn my rotator real good because my shoulder was and still isn't steady, but it's stronger thanks to the therapy. In my last doctor's visit, I had recovered much of my range of motion and was more steady.  I was the lucky one, I got diagnosed with tendinitis. Maybe yours isn't bad either but still, you need to get that looked at.
I was out of training for 4 months. However, 2 of those were unwillingly as I was doing therapy and the other two months had been the previous ones where I was just depressed because I couldn't lift.....Believe it or not.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Bubba, I have to tell you, you need to see a doctor about that.
> 
> If I hadn't done that, I may have torn my rotator real good because my shoulder was and still isn't steady, but it's stronger thanks to the therapy. In my last doctor's visit, I had recovered much of my range of motion and was more steady.  I was the lucky one, I got diagnosed with tendinitis. Maybe yours isn't bad either but still, you need to get that looked at.
> I was out of training for 4 months. However, 2 of those were unwillingly as I was doing therapy and the other two months had been the previous ones where I was just depressed because I couldn't lift.....Believe it or not.....


I am currently waiting for my insurance to approve my mri.  Once that happens I will go to a sports therapist and get it worked on.  I just need to wait on the insurance to approve my mri....sux.

I hear ya on the depressed feeling...I really am there I feel ya!  I hate going to the gym now and watching everyone lift and I can't do shit.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
wish I could eat like u...oh..there was that incident w/the tuna once...ok..all but the tuna..
yeah....


----------



## Paynne (Feb 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> M2: 2 scoops whey, 1tbl olive oil



mmMMMMMm bet you're looking forward to THAT meal.

sorry man, couldn't resist.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> mmMMMMMm bet you're looking forward to THAT meal.
> 
> sorry man, couldn't resist.


You don't taste the olive oil...it just gives the shake a rich taste almost as if you were to use milk.  Havn't had one of em in a while nor have I followed any diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You don't taste the olive oil...it just gives the shake a rich taste almost as if you were to use milk.  Havn't had one of em in a while nor have I followed any diet.



I also suggest flax oil.  I recently purchased some as an ingredient in my homemade shakes, with which I am replacing protein bars.  Flax oil has a very mild sort of "nutty" taste that goes well in a shake.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Mr. MoFo , whats up ?  How's the old body holding up ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I also suggest flax oil.  I recently purchased some as an ingredient in my homemade shakes, with which I am replacing protein bars.  Flax oil has a very mild sort of "nutty" taste that goes well in a shake.


Yea I used that for the longest time but after my 2 bottles ran out I just started using Olive Oil.  I love the flavor flax gives, very nutty same for the udo's oil blends.[

QUOTE=gwcaton]Hey Mr. MoFo , whats up ?  How's the old body holding up ?[/QUOTE]
Heya GW...been doin so so.  Pain is still there, took all of last week off from the gym because I am just to busy to do anything.  Been running around like crazy.  Still waiting on an mri...startin to piss me off.  Other then that its the same ol shit!

I am also withdrawing from the competition....I just haven't had the time to follow through with it the past month.  I don't even have time to sleep let alone get to the gym and diet.  I will start a moderate cut via carb cycling just to maintain healthy eating and will continue to go to the gym again this week.  Today I may try some legs.

Off to class and hopefully be able to come to the boards this week.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

I think flax tastes like flowers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

HI Sweetie pie


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> HI Sweetie pie


Heya sexy!  I just posted a little comment in your journal...glad to see ya around again.  Its been lonely around these parts...so much has happened heh.

I moved to a new journal for a while...no more comp.  The link is in my journal if you care to visit....."Deads Rehab"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL, I'm sure it has been.    You really missed me?

I'll check out your link...probably not today.  Work has been keeping me busy.  We just opened another office in Mexico so I have to get everything up and running on my end so the workers there can function accurately, etc...

Glad you're on the road to recovery.  Is that you as your AVI?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm sure it has been.    You really missed me?
> 
> I'll check out your link...probably not today.  Work has been keeping me busy.  We just opened another office in Mexico so I have to get everything up and running on my end so the workers there can function accurately, etc...
> 
> Glad you're on the road to recovery.  Is that you as your AVI?


Of course I missed ya!!  You have always helped me ever since I joined these boards..(remember the swole v2?)...and then that was it ya had me hooked. Enjoyed every post by you.  Then poof ya left...felt like a void around here without ya!

Sounds like work really has ya runnin in circles.  Hey don't sweat it...we all go through those busy seasons it will slow down soon.  Just keep on truckin!

Yea thats me in my avi...got bored one day since I'm not going to the gym so I made it LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

really? That's you? dam...youz a sexy beast...

I crack myself up sometimes.....

was'sup, DB!
well, for starters..I am! The suns' out..the birds are singing..(the ones that were too stupid to fly south, that is) Might havea nice lunch date w/ a friend of mine...could be a good day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? That's you? dam...youz a sexy beast...
> 
> I crack myself up sometimes.....
> 
> ...


Well that was me...add some fat to that pic and you have me now...  

Kewl kewl a lunch date....do we know of her or is it a new one?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been dating her for a few weeks. I actually have not seen her in at least two weeks..we have hectic schedules...and we missed our lunch again the other day...oh well..she might come intothe club on Saturday night, and if not..we have another lunch set up for Next Wednesday...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have been dating her for a few weeks. I actually have not seen her in at least two weeks..we have hectic schedules...and we missed our lunch again the other day...oh well..she might come intothe club on Saturday night, and if not..we have another lunch set up for Next Wednesday...


Awsome man!!!  Glad to hear things are lookin up.  I'm always the same way when it comes to girls...my schedual is so jacked up its insane for me to ever meet up with em.  I'm lucky if I see my girl like twice a week as it is so any chance I get I drive to her dorm or I she stops by just to say hi.  It sux sometimes I kno man heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been flirting with this REALLY nice woman at the club. Now, that I am done with that other nonsense..I am gonna go forward and see if there is anthing there with one...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

Burner has skills with the ladies 

Hi DB - how YOU doin today?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Burner has skills with the ladies
> 
> Hi DB - how YOU doin today?


I LUV this woman!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Burner has skills with the ladies
> 
> Hi DB - how YOU doin today?


Heya sexy...I know B is the man!!

Eh Im doin soso....shoulder is killin me!!  And 2morrow I start cleaning my diet up again...man Im slackin heh.

How you doin?


----------

